# Is this a walleye?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

caught this ? in the GMR this evening, havent seen a saugeye yet that looks like this and was assuming it was a walleye. its been a long time since i have caught a "pure" walleye and cant remember exactly how to distinguish between the two. BTW, this fish had no visible blotches or stripes and had a greenish hue to it as well.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Dink, was that at "my" spot?? It does certainly look like a walleye and there are still a few of them around in the middle GMR. I like the pale tip of the tail, usually signals a walleye but not always. Was that about 18" or so?? Chartreuse jig is as good as it gets. Nice job!

PS Good luck tomorrow!
Salmonid


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Sure looks like a walleye to me. White tipped tail, no blotches on the side. And it's shaped like a walleye.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like wally to me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did it have spots on the dorsal fin? If so, it was a saugeye.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, i went back and zoomed in as close as i could with what little fin was showing and there are spots but they are very, very small, almost like pen dots.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Definitely would vote for a Walleye...Although S-eye can really be hard to distingush sometimes....Still there doesn't appear to be any saddle bands below the "lateral line" (I know there isn't one..but if there was...)...Never seen a Saugeye without any saddle bands on the lower half of his stomach...As shortdrift said the best was is to check for spots on the dorsal.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> well, i went back and zoomed in as close as i could with what little fin was showing and there are spots but they are very, very small, almost like pen dots.



Yeah..But that little fin ins't the dorsal. Make sure you photograph the dorsal next time! ( I made this mistake a number of times when I was trying to correctly identify a suspect fish..I do it routinely now)


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The top fin is the Dorsal. I have caught many "Eye's" out of Tappen that don't have the dark blotches and are quite light in color but had the spots on the dorsal which qualifies them as saugeyes. Remember that a saugeye is a hybrid and the color, like a walleye, can vary depending on the environment it has occupied. Like walleye, saugeye have the white spot on their tail also.
The spots ARE the key.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd bet my paycheck that it is a Walleye.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I think it's a walleye also just because there is nothing that holds any proof of it being one. Also where did you catch because that would help to find out. I think I've caught one pure walleye in the river once I think of it.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

i would say that is a nice lookin walleye


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks like deep fried crunchy fish filet to me


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, one things for sure, i know how to identify one now. thanks "Shorty"!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Its a walleye.


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

.........and the final answer is.......walleye!


----------

